# pheasants around grand forks



## woolie.222 (Dec 3, 2007)

Is there a huntable number of pheasants around grand forks?

I ask because today i flushed up 5 single hens and thought i heard a rooster cackle but never found it. Were these wild birds or possible released?

Anyone else seen pheasants around GF?


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

There is a pheasant farm a few miles outside of GF - I'm sure a lot escape from there. Can't say I've seen many.


----------



## woolie.222 (Dec 3, 2007)

Yep thats kind of the area I was in. I was really surprised to see pheasants up here that explains it. Thanks


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken, that pheasant farm had a problem with their encloser and a few hundred birds got out. I believe that was about 4 or 5 years ago.


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

I live close to the Farm South of Grand Forks... On my way home I see birds every now and again... I never have tried to go after them though... so I couldnt tell you for sure what the numbers are like Around GF...


----------

